# Can Catchings-Holdsclaw be the Bird-Magic rivalry of WNBA?



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

http://www.indystar.com/print/articles/8/047399-9748-044.html

Come on, the WNBA need a great rivalry and this may be one. 

Let's hype it up!!! :yes:


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

Only if we can keep Holdsclaw healthy long enough. She stays hurt too much, but I still love her game.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sagebrush</b>!
> Only if we can keep Holdsclaw healthy long enough. She stays hurt too much, but I still love her game.


Which leads me to the question... Is Holdsclaw the Grant Hill of the WNBA?


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

i think the jackson-leslie rivalry is more interesting


----------

